# Baum Watch



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

A Baum watch given to my late father for 25 years at Bristol Siddeley










and the inscription, year 1965


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Fabulous. And invaluable. I'd say 'enjoy' but will you have the courage to wear it? I wouldn't!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I say wear it


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

I try and wear all my watches during the year, I havn't wore that one for a few years though, its old design and I had a problem with breaking all my dads other watches, I either hit the glass and smashed the face or they would just stop. It is regularly wound though.


----------

